# Roland camm1 pnc 1100



## rconteiro (Jan 16, 2012)

I guys, anyone here haves the user manual for the roland camm pnc 1100?

Anyone had this issue?

Machine is a Roland PNC 1100 24" The problem occurs when I insert vinyl & am ready to cut. I press Enter, the blade travels across the vinyl but stops at the other side and the message 'reload sheet please too small cut area' comes up on plotter.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

rconteiro said:


> I guys, anyone here haves the user manual for the roland camm pnc 1100?
> 
> Anyone had this issue?
> 
> Machine is a Roland PNC 1100 24" The problem occurs when I insert vinyl & am ready to cut. I press Enter, the blade travels across the vinyl but stops at the other side and the message 'reload sheet please too small cut area' comes up on plotter.


Make sure the sensors are covered in both the back and front. It will look like a little hole just in front of the cutting strip. Also if you are using black material use a piece of frosted tape over both sensors so the cutter will think it has material loaded. Oh, and don’t use the piece setting when doing this…
If you do that and it still will not work I would try cleaning the sensors with a cotton swab. If it still isn’t working… when did it work last? 
This cutter is old enough to drink…21+ years old.  LOL 
CW


----------



## rconteiro (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi CW, i have made what you told me to do, and it works, i have putted a frosted tape in the 2 holes (sensors), and now she detects the material.

i dont understand what you mean with "Oh, and don’t use the piece setting when doing this…"

this plotter cames in a Lot from an auction, and for what i need, i think it will do the job


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

When u first power up u have the option to select roll, piece, or edge - pick roll. Now if you do not see those options then refer to the drinking comment. Clean ur sensors anyway - if it works good catch.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

rconteiro said:


> Hi CW, i have made what you told me to do, and it works, i have putted a frosted tape in the 2 holes (sensors), and now she detects the material.
> 
> i dont understand what you mean with "Oh, and don’t use the piece setting when doing this…"
> 
> this plotter cames in a Lot from an auction, and for what i need, i think it will do the job


With the sensors covered if you were to select the piece setting it would just unroll the roll of material because it would not be able to detect the edge. It has been a long time since I used that cutter...I don't remember if it had this option or not. 
They are very well built cutters and will last a long time with good care. Glad to hear you got it to work. 
CW
Oh, was the material you were trying to cut Black or Navy in color? If so, it could have been the issue of the cutter not seeing the material and giving you the problem, that would be why the tape fixed it. On lighter colors this should not happen unless the sensors are dirty.


----------



## rconteiro (Jan 16, 2012)

CW, yes it is in Black, white colours i have no problem ...


And, another silly question, what it means 

"select roll, piece, or edge"

Because my english is not so good :/

i speak very well Portuguese


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

rconteiro said:


> CW, yes it is in Black, white colours i have no problem ...
> 
> 
> And, another silly question, what it means
> ...


Well my Portuguese is nonexistent…LOL 

On most cutters you have a choice of three settings Roll, Edge or Piece.
When the Roll setting is selected the cutter will measure the width of the roll (the cuttable space between the pinch rollers when the material is locked in place) and then move to the start point.
When the Edge setting is used, the cutter will again measure the width of the roll and then pull the material into the cutter until the sensor finds the front edge of the material.
When the Piece setting is used, the cutter will again measure the width of the roll, then feed the material out the front of the cutter to find the back edge, then feed the material to the back of the cutter to find the front edge. On cutters that have a display it would then show you the width and length of material in the cutting area.

Hope this helps
CW


----------



## berry (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm new in using Roland PNC1100, I have the same problem but I don't know where is the sensor???


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If you look at the cutter just in front of the cutting strip there will be a small hole there is another one in the back. Inside is the paper sensor. Over time they can get dirty or not read the dark material correctly. Placing a piece of tape over the hole will make the cutter think material is loaded. However you must not use the Piece setting when tape is over the hole or the cutter will unroll the complete roll of material because it doen't know where it ends because you have blinded the sensor.
Hope this helps.
CW


----------



## berry (Jun 8, 2012)

It's the front is in square shape an the back is in round shape ? If so I already place the frosted tape ! How ever it's still the same. Any solution plsss....


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

berry said:


> It's the front is in square shape an the back is in round shape ? If so I already place the frosted tape ! How ever it's still the same. Any solution plsss....


Try taking the tape off and see what happens.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

berry said:


> I'm new in using Roland PNC1100, I have the same problem but I don't know where is the sensor???


Didn't ask "Same Problem" telling you the cutting area was too small or it will not find dark material? Please explain the problem you are having.
CW


----------



## berry (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd take it out. TOO BADDDD still the same !


----------



## berry (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually I get this cutter from uncle (just pass away). 
When I insert white vinyl sticker. I choose "Roll" & Enter, the blade travels across the vinyl but stops at the left edge and the message 'reload sheet please too small cut area' comes up on plotter.
Even I'd change to black vinyl sticker & choose "edge" or "piece".
The error message still the same !!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

How big is the peice you are putting in the cutter? Is it a roll? Make sure your pinch rollers are aligned on the edge of the material and also in one of the white areas or cutout areas so they align with the grit wheels that will be under the material. Can you take a photo and attach it so I can see how you have it set up?


----------



## berry (Jun 8, 2012)

It's roll form. I'll attach the photos in short while. pls wait. TQ.


----------



## berry (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's the photos. TQ.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

It has been Years since I have see one of these. On one side there is a longer grit roller, try moving both grip wheels on this roller and do another setup of the cutter. See if it gives you the same error. 
Do you know if your Uncle was using the cutter? 
The only other thing I can think of, is maybe it is not finding the one pinch wheel. They had a little tiny magnet on the wheel or I should say just in back of the wheel and the cutting head would find that magnet to know where the wheel was on the material. If you move both wheel onto the long section of girt and you get the same message or it goes past the one I would look to see if the magnet has come off. Compare how the two wheels look and see if you can tell any difference in them.


----------



## berry (Jun 8, 2012)

the two wheel look a like, the only thing is the left roller can't move (I'd try hard to move it), it's like lock on the position.
I don't know how my uncle use this cutter, what I know is that before he still using this cutter few days before he pass away.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

OK, is the lock leaver loose? The left one should slide just like the right one. I think this is the issue. What side of the cutter is the long grit section?


----------



## berry (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry! what do u mean by "What side of the cutter is the long grit section?"


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If you stand in front of the cutter with no material installed, just behind the cutting strip (white in color) there is a grit wheel, kind of looks like a nailfile only really big. It should be in sections across the width of the cutter. One side, again as you stand in from of the cutter will have a longer section of this grit wheel. Is it on the your left or right. 
I just had a thought it could be all the way across, as I said it has been a long time since I have seen this cutter. 
Also is there one main locking leaver for both wheels or do they each have a lock on the back of them?


----------



## berry (Jun 8, 2012)

It's at the left. I think as what u said It may have a lock at the back of the wheel, I'll try to find out first.
Thank you for help. really appreciate & it help me a lot.
I'd to offline now, will discuss with u tomorrow. TQ.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

So Berry, did you get it working?


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

I've got a PDF users manual for the PNC 1000/1100, PM your email and I'll send it to ya.


----------

